# Mortar & Pestle



## Barb (Jan 11, 2022)

I wish I could remember what this wood is but I can't. I just know that I got it from someone on this forum and I thank him for it. This was made for a petite lady which is why the pestle is small. It was finished with Wood Doctors walnut and wax finish.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2022)

Simply gorgeous! What size is it? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Simply gorgeous! What size is it? Chuck


Thank you! I knew I was forgetting something. It's 4.5" tall by 5.35" wide.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jan 12, 2022)

It looks like spalted oak to me. But, what do I know?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2022)

What a beautiful piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 12, 2022)

Wow,what a beautiful piece!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb G. said:


> It looks like spalted oak to me. But, what do I know?


Herb, if you click on the pictures, you can enlarge them and see the grain better. Once you do that you will quickly change you mind about oak.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 12, 2022)

I love your maker's mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RobS (Jan 12, 2022)

That is gorgeous! Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 12, 2022)

Barb, both are beautiful pieces. Wood ID would probably be Spalted Hackberry. Check your inventory to see if you still have what I sent you about 6 months ago. If you still have it, then I don't know what those two are made of.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## scootac (Jan 12, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> I love your maker's mark


Yes!!!
Some folks have a very nice signature..... I don't.
@Barb ......could you reveal your source?
Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 12, 2022)

That's stunning Barb! I'd be afraid to use it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Jan 12, 2022)

Awesome job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barb, both are beautiful pieces. Wood ID would probably be Spalted Hackberry. Check your inventory to see if you still have what I sent you about 6 months ago. If you still have it, then I don't know what those two are made of.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


I still have your Hackberry Jerry. That's going to turn into a yarn bowl for someone within the next couple of days. It looks very similar though.


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2022)

scootac said:


> Yes!!!
> Some folks have a very nice signature..... I don't.
> @Barb ......could you reveal your source?
> Thanks!











Set Brass or Duralumin or Stainless Steel Labels for Marking - Etsy


This Tools item by vonHanke has 231 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Czech Republic. Listed on Jun 28, 2022




www.etsy.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2022)

Barb said:


> Set Brass or Duralumin or Stainless Steel Labels for Marking - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Tools item by vonHanke has 231 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Czech Republic. Listed on Jun 28, 2022
> ...


Do you "hammer" these in or glue them in? Chuck


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Do you "hammer" these in or glue them in? Chuck


I just glue them in. They're smooth on the back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2022)

That looks fantastic Barb! I assume the wood is stabilized?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 12, 2022)

Very nice, and like others, the makers mark coin on bottom is a nice touch. My guess would be maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> That looks fantastic Barb! I assume the wood is stabilized?


Another thing I forgot to mention. Yes it's stabilized.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 12, 2022)

Very nice Barb. Your lady will be proud to use it. Thinking maybe beech- Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 12, 2022)

The design is perfect and the wood is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Diver Temple (Jan 12, 2022)

Barb said:


> I wish I could remember what this wood is but I can't. I just know that I got it from someone on this forum and I thank him for it. This was made for a petite lady which is why the pestle is small. It was finished with Wood Doctors walnut and wax finish.
> 
> View attachment 220714View attachment 220715View attachment 220716


Barb, I haven't been on in a while; first time seeing your medallion - Very Cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 12, 2022)

very nice Barb! looks like some of my spalted maple you bought last year

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 12, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> very nice Barb! looks like some of my spalted maple you bought last year


Winner winner chicken dinner! I looked up the listing and that's the one. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 13, 2022)

@Barb Beautiful work Barb. I would guess Spalted Maple or Spalted Hackberry or even Spalted Beech.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 13, 2022)

ironman123 said:


> @Barb Beautiful work Barb. I would guess Spalted Maple or Spalted Hackberry or even Spalted Beech.


Thank you. It's spalted maple. :)


----------



## TMAC (Jan 13, 2022)

Beautiful job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Barb said:


> I wish I could remember what this wood is but I can't. I just know that I got it from someone on this forum and I thank him for it. This was made for a petite lady which is why the pestle is small. It was finished with Wood Doctors walnut and wax finish.
> 
> View attachment 220714View attachment 220715View attachment 220716


Gorgeous wood and excellent treatment!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

